# Finnaly made the jump to Whole Home



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Wondering what will be work and what will be switched out and questions.

1. 5LNB dish - old side car unit
2. WB68 on the side of the house
3. HR20-100
4. R15

What I have coming

1. Additional HD-DVR
2. R15 swap out
3. Cinema Connectin Kit

So a total of 5 tuners, the R16, HR20-100, new HD-DVR plus the Cinema connect kit so a total of 6 connection. 

What I am assuming (bad word)

1. They will switch the WB68 to a SWiM-8
2. pretty sure the swapped unit will be a R16, the line item just states DIRECTTV DVR - MRV Swap
3. the Cinema Connect Kit is listed so that would be the internet connection for the configuration

Now the questions

1. Can the SWiM-8 be mounted outside of the house, or should it be inside, while the current location is somewhat protected by the overhang it is still outside
2. the LNB on the device is the older one, beleive the nickname was the side car - will this be swapped

The concern I have is there is no listing for the SWiM-8 on the order, since there will be more then 4 tuners on the system. Should I call back and talk to the rep again concerning this or is the SWiM-8 a given for the Whole-Home DVR Upgrade offer w/ Cinema Connection Kit (Coax)?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The WB68 will be removed a you state, but you will not get a SWM8. They should swap out your LNB for a SWM-LNB. A single line will be run into the house where it will get split to each receiver and the Broadband DECA. You will only need one cable for the DVRs with this setup.

And as you stated, the R15 should be swapped for a R16, but if you are super lucky you might get a R22.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The WB68 will be removed a you state, but you will not get a SWM8.* They should swap out your LNB for a SWM-LNB*. A single line will be run into the house where it will get split to each receiver and the Broadband DECA. You will only need one cable for the DVRs with this setup.
> 
> And as you stated, the R15 should be swapped for a R16, but if you are super lucky you might get a R22.
> 
> - Merg


The whole dish will need to be swapped, from the AT-9 to the AU-9/slimline with SWiM.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Like Veryoldschool said, you'll probably get a SWM LNB. An SWS-8 way Splitter will likely be used and basically replaces your WB68.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The R15 is not SWM compatible, so you will probably get an R16 in it's place. The R16 works with SWM, but does NOT support whole-home. In other words, your whole-home installation will be whole-home minus SD location.

I agree, the older AT9 dish will be replaced completely with a Slimline using an SWM LNB.

Also, three DVRs = six tuners (2 per DVR), but you will only have four connections (one per DVR plus the CCK). Those connections will be from a splitter as The Merg indicated.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations! It's a great system and I think you'll really like it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> The whole dish will need to be swapped, from the AT-9 to the AU-9/slimline with SWiM.


I hope the mounting bracket is compatible, just paid 10K for a new roof


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> I hope the mounting bracket is compatible, just paid 10K for a new roof


Both use the same 2" mast.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

The Merg said:


> The WB68 will be removed a you state, but you will not get a SWM8. They should swap out your LNB for a SWM-LNB. A single line will be run into the house where it will get split to each receiver and the Broadband DECA. You will only need one cable for the DVRs with this setup.
> 
> And as you stated, the R15 should be swapped for a R16, but if you are super lucky you might get a R22.
> 
> - Merg


the cable cannot be pulled through the house, this is a multi-floor house,for the current unit on the second floor the cables are run from the location where the current WB68 is mounted under the eve's then through the wall in the room. Would be more interestedd in a HR-24, then will do some unit swaping around, the whole driving force for this is I just bought a LG Passive 3D 55" tv


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> the cable cannot be pulled through the house, this is a multi-floor house,for the current unit on the second floor the cables are run from the location where the current WB68 is mounted under the eve's then through the wall in the room. ...


There's no need for the installer to actually "run" any new cables to the receivers when upgrading from legacy to SWiM (unless the present cable(s) are bad of course). With DVRs one of the two existing cables from the former multi-switch are used, or the single cable for STB receivers.



> ... Would be more interestedd in a HR-24, then will do some unit swaping around, the whole driving force for this is I just bought a LG Passive 3D 55" tv


Almost all subscribers new or current would be interested in an HR24  , unfortunately unless you buy it yourself, you get what your localities' DIRECTV warehouse has in stock.

Just make sure its not any HR20 model as they are not 3D capable.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> the cable cannot be pulled through the house, this is a multi-floor house,for the current unit on the second floor the cables are run from the location where the current WB68 is mounted under the eve's then through the wall in the room. Would be more interestedd in a HR-24, then will do some unit swaping around, the whole driving force for this is I just bought a LG Passive 3D 55" tv


The existing coax will most likely be re-used. The whole point of SWM is to leverage existing coax and make installations into homes designed for cable easier... Switching to MRV shouldn't drive the technician to re-wire your home.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> There's no need for the installer to actually "run" any new cables to the receivers when upgrading from legacy to SWiM (unless the present cable(s) are bad of course). With DVRs one of the two existing cables from the former multi-switch are used, or the single cable for STB receivers.
> 
> Almost all subscribers new or current would be interested in an HR24  , unfortunately unless you buy it yourself, you get what your localities' DIRECTV warehouse has in stock.
> 
> Just make sure its not any HR20 model as they are not 3D capable.


actually there is a need, there are new units being added with the order - one additional on the second floor and a new one on the third floor (called back today and negotiated another free HD-DVR), unless the splitter can stay outside in the weather then they will have to do something, the current unit sits on the outside of the house. I already have a owned HR20-100, this will be moved to one of the non-3D televisions.

Up to 8 tuners and the Cinema connect kit which will need a connection, do not have wireless in the house and have no intention of putting it in.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> I already have a owned HR20-100, this will be moved to one of the non-3D televisions


Make sure you look at the Connect Home Forums for the two diagrams on how to connect the HR20-100. My installers didn't know how to do it; it took two phone calls to the supervisor and he even wasn't sure and he certainly didn't know why it takes two cables.

Here is the one diagram that apparently is the only supported method to connect the HR20-100.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It is possible to put the splitter outside where the current multiswitch is, however, it should probably be put in a cable box to protect it from the elements. The tech will run new cables from it to each of the rooms where you have an additional receiver being installed. The tech will go around the outside of the house and in through exterior walls. It might be possible to go into the attic and drop cables to rooms that way, but that would probably be an extra cost.

For the receivers already there, the tech will just use one of the cables currently run. For the CCK, if your router is near one of your current receivers, the tech will just use the now non-used second cable for it. With a SWM-LNB, you can have up to 8 tuners hooked up. The CCK does not count as a tuner.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> The whole dish will need to be swapped, from the AT-9 to the AU-9/slimline with SWiM.


Yeah, didn't even notice what dish was listed when I replied. 

- Merg


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> the whole driving force for this is I just bought a LG Passive 3D 55" tv


Did you let the CSR know that you need a 3D-capable HD DVR? Is it on your order as such?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

It was installed today, all up and running, tech went above and beyond. He even had a R22 on the truck for some reason. Had a minor glitch with the Whole Home turn up but it was worked out. As I mentioned the tech went above and beyond for the installation, even left his cell phone in case we have problems. He did mention something that rhey are supposed to be phasing out SD DVR's and will only be putting in HD DVRs in the near future.

Now can aynone remond me of what the proceedure is for the 30 second skip / fast forward modification is, cannot remember it for the live of me.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> It was installed today, all up and running, tech went above and beyond. He even had a R22 on the truck for some reason. Had a minor glitch with the Whole Home turn up but it was worked out. As I mentioned the tech went above and beyond for the installation, even left his cell phone in case we have problems. He did mention something that rhey are supposed to be phasing out SD DVR's and will only be putting in HD DVRs in the near future.
> 
> Now can aynone remond me of what the proceedure is for the 30 second skip / fast forward modification is, cannot remember it for the live of me.


Hit Menu, Go to Smart Search and enter 30skip, it won't find any matches, but that's okay just select Done.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Hit Menu, Go to Smart Search and enter 30skip, it won't find any matches, but that's okay just select Done.


Helps if I tell it to search

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Both use the same 2" mast.


... but proper installation may require monopoles if they aren't already there.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> He did mention something that rhey are supposed to be phasing out SD DVR's and will only be putting in HD DVRs in the near future.


Where are you at in the midwest? A lot of DMAs around here are 72 swap markets, could be your areas is one of them, or will be soon.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Helps if I tell it to search
> 
> Thanks


Of course, you have to tell it to Search because you are using Smart Search!!! :lol:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> Where are you at in the midwest? A lot of DMAs around here are 72 swap markets, could be your areas is one of them, or will be soon.


Do Not think it is that, there has been absoutely no information from Directv on that at all. Would suspect they would have mentioned it first.


----------

